# Basics



## Seb_K

Hello guys. 

I need to know some basics before I go further. 

How do I say all these in Tagalog?

1. How are you?
2. I am fine
3. What are you doing?
4. Thank you
5. I am sorry
6. Good morning and good night

Thanks.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Hello guys.
> 
> I need to know some basics before I go further.
> 
> How do I say all these in Tagalog?
> 
> 1. How are you?      - Kumusta ka?
> 2. I am fine             - Mabuti naman.
> 3. What are you doing? - Anong ginagawa mo?
> 4. Thank you           - Salamat.
> 5. I am sorry           - Sori/ Kinalulungkot ko.
> 6. Good morning and good night  - Magandang umaga at magandang gabi.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Magandang gabi can be good evening and good night.  But if we are about to leave a place, meeting or about to sleep, or end a phone call we usually say ''Good night.''


----------



## SofiaB

ka becomes po for fomal speech. kumusta ka = kumusta po?


----------



## Seb_K

In what situation do we use the formal way of speaking?


----------



## Seb_K

Are there any guidelines that I should follow when learning Tagalog or from where should I start cause I am doing self learning through this site. 

And how do we say numbers from one to ten in Tagalog? 

Thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Formal communication is used when addressing an elder or superior.  If the person is older than you, use ''po.''  If you are more or less of the same age or the person superior in status is younger use ''ho.''

1 - isa 
2 - dalawa
3 - tatlo
4 - apat
5 - lima
6 - anim
7 - pito
8 - walo
9 - siyam
10 - sampu

Or else you can use the Spanish uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, nueve, diez.


----------



## Seb_K

Cracker Jack, you mean you can also use Spanish (the ones that you have listed down) when you speak Tagalog as well?

Will remember the way to address people whom are more superior than me or those whom are at the same level.


----------



## Cracker Jack

It means people will understand you even if you use Spanish words for numbers.  It is widely used in naming prices when doing shopping.  Also Spanish numbers are used to express age.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> 5. I am sorry           - Sori/ Kinalulungkot ko.'


  People also say "pasensya na" in certain situations to express being sorry, right?


----------



## Chriszinho85

SofiaB said:
			
		

> ka becomes po for fomal speech. kumusta ka = kumusta po?


 This is somewhat incorrect. "Ka" changes into "kayo" in formal speech. "Kayo," the plural "you," is used when speaking to one person to express respect. So, "kumusta ka" = "kumusta po kayo." However, the sentence is still correct the way you wrote it with "kayo" left out.


----------



## Seb_K

Can you guys help clear up something ...

What is the difference between a plural and singular "you" because both are also called "kayo" ... And when exactly do we use the singular and informal "you" as in "ikaw/ka" besides conversing with the people whom are within us/same level ...

Thanks.


----------



## Lancel0t

technically, kaw/ka - is singular and kayo- is you in plural form. However if you are talking to someone in which you need to express humility and respect we use the plural form. 

ex. If you are talking to your father or mother. It is right to say:
"kamusta ka po", but it if you use "kamusta po kayo" it expresses a higher degree of respect compared to the latter one. I hope I was able to help you even a little bit.


----------



## Seb_K

Lancelot, thank you for clearing it up for me. I got it now. 

As for friends it's alright if we use "kamusta ka po" since we are at the same level unless they are our seniors.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Lancelot, thank you for clearing it up for me. I got it now.
> 
> As for friends it's alright if we use "kamusta ka po" since we are at the same level unless they are our seniors.


 
When you are talking to a colleague or someone of the same level, do not address him as po.  It would suffice to say ''Kamusta ka?'' or ''Kamusta ka na?''  You can even say ''Musta?'' and you will be understood.

If you address your friends using ''po'' you may sound too polite, corny or ridiculous.  However, if you are a foreigner, they will understand you.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Cracker Jack. 



Is "kamusta" the same as "kumusta" ...? Or it does not matter?


----------



## Cracker Jack

You are welcome Seb K.  They are synonymnous.  It depends on the speaker.  Usually folks from the Visayas region say ''kamusta''  while those from Luzon ''kumusta.''  However, a growing number of those from Luzon also use ''kamusta.''  It doesn' t really matter.


----------



## panjabigator

How to the muslims in the south speak?


----------



## Seb_K

Alrighty Cracker Jack. I thought there may be differences between kamusta and kumusta. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chriszinho85

panjabigator said:
			
		

> How to the muslims in the south speak?


 Hey panjabigator. I saw a similar question you posted in another thread and answered it. So take a look there. 

Chris


----------

